# Kindle2 Sleeve



## Dreamer (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi all!

I'm new to Kindle, mine got here on Saturday, now I'm trying to decide on protection and I'm hoping all you wise people can help me out.

After reading with it for two days I've decided that I prefer holding it "naked" so I'm looking for a sleeve/case instead of the Amazon, M-Edge, etc type covers. Does anyone have experience or words of wisdom on this type of cover? I did search for it, but couldn't find anything about this specifically. I was looking at Octovo's sleeve on Amazon but it's sold out, so I'm now looking at an Incipio case: 
http://www.myincipio.com/product/KINDLE_CASE_AK-200/underGROUND_Felt_Sleeve_Case_for_Amazon_Kindle_2__Charcoal.html

I've already ordered a skin for it (the Fantasy Green). I'm a long time fan of decalgirl, with skins on everything from my ipod to phone to laptop, what a great product!

I appreciate any comments!


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome Dreamer 

I'd check out the Waterfield sleeves/cases. They have 4 different types, one might suit your needs.



> Just received my new WaterField slip case for the Kindle 2. I love it! Thank you for the link
> 
> I had an m-edge for KK, but I've discovered I actually prefer reading the K2 without a case. It's so sleek and easy to hold I hate adding the bulk of a case, but I also hate carrying it around with me unprotected. The slip case is a great option! It's lightly padded with a small piece of reinforcing plastic sewn into the front and a nice soft no-scratch interior. It's fits my K2 perfectly - very snug but easy to get in and out of the case. It adds minimal bulk to the K2, making slipping it into my purse or shoulder pack simple.
> 
> ...


Also, be sure to drop by the Introductions section and say hello!


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

For cases/sleeves, I'd definitely take a look at Waterfield.  I bought their Sleeve Case and Travel Case for my K1 and they're both of excellent quality and made in the U.S. by a really nice company.  I stopped using the sleeve case (small size) when I started buying covers for my K1 but ironically have gone back to it since I got my K2.  The original one fits my bare K2 perfectly (maybe a tad on the snug side, but that's fine by me).  They now have K2 specific versions as well.

I've got an M-Edge on order for my K2 and will 'probably' start using it exclusively but you never know.  I've now had my K2 'bare' long enough I may want to go back to reading with it that way.  I'll stick with my waterfield if that's the case.  For vacations I definitely still use the travel case (fits the kindle with or without cover - in separate areas).

Either way, they're worth a look.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm using a Belkin Neoprene cover.......although I did order an M-Edge prodigy. I really like it. It's the perfect fit, slim, but enough protection that I feel like My k2 is safe in my purse.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

A lot of KB users have bought bags from the BorsaBella shop on Etsy (http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5172147). I have two and love them.

Welcome to the boards


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Is there a reason you want a sleeve (requiring you to read your Kindle "naked") vs. a cover? If you want a little splurge, lots of us have/have ordered the Oberon covers. They're beautiful and the craftsmanship is top notch.

I figure if I'm going to give up the "romance" of reading a DTB, I'll add it back (and then some) with a luxurious cover.

I don't have the cover yet, but I've owned journals from them in the past, and it make me regret not writing in them more


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Since i perfer covers, I do not have a sleeve for my Kindle. However, I do have a Waterfield sleeve for my tablet, and love it. the company is also very nice... I have had a few e-mails with them and they seem really good people.

One conversation was the result of an e-mail survey on airline security. Seems many are not needing to take their laptop out of the sleeve when going through airport security - except for me. I have too. I also actually had to take the Kindle out of my purse in one security station.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I would recommend the waterfield sleeves as well. www.sfbags.com. They are shipping k2 sleeves now. The slip cover comes in various colors, the sleeve in black. The sleeve is a bit more but provides all around protection. The slip cases leave the top open but a good fit. absolutely won't fall out. Excellent padding plus a plastic shock absorber to protect the screen. I have not found any other sleeve that is this good. I also sometimes read out of a case so I probably will order a slip case to go along with the cover I currently have.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll check out the Borsa Bella and Belkin, do they have hard plastic (or something) built in to protect the screen? 

Thanks Lisanr, I was going to ask if the same about the WF sleeves and cases, I'd like to be able to drop it in my bag without worrying too much.  Do both the sleeve and the case have it? 

akjak, I love the look of the Oberon covers and I wouldn't mind splurging on the cost, but I also really like the feel of reading without anything on the k2.  I think the skin will protect it enough to sit on my lap, and won't add to the weight or the bulk of it.  Maybe I'll get a journal from them instead!

TM, I always get stopped at security too. I usually travel with my Laptop in a Neoprene sleeve and have been required to remove it from the sleeve every single time.  

I appreciate everyone's feedback!


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes the waterfield both the slip and sleeve have padding plus the plastic shock absorber for the screen. Great quality and made in the US. Borsa Bella are nice but more for using with a case. I bought her smaller one that is supposed to be for slipping a naked kindle into the sleeve but as nice as it was it didn't have the sort of padding or the level of padding that I would be comfortable with feeling the kindle was secure to put it in a bag and no extra screen protection either. For an expensive device I will go for the one that does the job well over fashion. 

For dropping in a bag I would say the slip case is your best option at waterfield. I have at some point had the slip and the sleeve for k1 but may just get the slip case for k2. 

Covers- its a personal choice. I have the amazon cover which is about 6 ounces. Most of the other ones are simply to heavy for me. That will probably change as more comes in the market. The device is so thin that I don't want a lot of bulk to begin with and then I personally don't want to double the weight when I am used to reading 6-8 ounce paperbacks. M-edge cases are in the 7.5-9 ounce range and as beautiful as oberon covers are they are about 10 ounces (atleast they were for k1) and almost 20 ounces doesn't do it for me. For me personally one of the joys of an ebook reader is to read the current hardbacks I want in a package that weighs as much as a paperback.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I also have the M-Edge Executive and the Belkin neoprene.  The Belkin give you a nice cushion to protect the Kindle.  I mainly use my M-Edge but may use the Belkin for travel.
jp


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

I like holding my kindle nekkid also and bought a Kroo Reversible Sleeve (neoprene) from Amazon to protect it in my purse.

I just didn't like the idea of having to bend something back or fold something over to be able to hold it while reading. Not sure how protective the sleeve will be if I drop the whole thing, but it is pretty well padded.

edited to add link:
http://www.amazon.com/Kroo-Reversible-Sleeve-Amazon-Kindle/dp/B00190QMHK/ref=sr_1_28?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1236718764&sr=1-28

This is the one that I bought and it fits the K2 perfectly.


----------



## OhioKat (Feb 25, 2009)

I made my own, or rather a friend of mine made it since she had the material. She used some of that No Sew fabric that is popular for blankets. Its very soft. 
It was a quickie job, so she just used fabric glue on the sides to form the pouch. Since this was a quickie job the fabric isn't exactly what I would choose -its a race car print- I plan to pick out something more to my liking and neaten up the edges on it but its working really well. 
The pouch doesn't add any weight or bulk to it so its easy to slip into my purse and I don't have to worry about the screen getting scratched up while its in there.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I'll check them out. For now I've made a temporary case myself also, by cutting a section of the pages out of one of the paperblanks journals. I left sections of the pages, so it looks like one of those hid-a-books, you can see just pages when it's closed. The hard front and back protect it and I can tuck papers into it also. I even got a comment on it at the pharmacy yesterday, while waiting for a prescription!

Here's the link for the journal, if you're interested: http://www.amazon.com/PaperBlanks-Leather-Handtooled-Ultra-Notebook/dp/B001QVDW0M/ref=pd_bbs_sr_5?ie=UTF8&s=office-products&qid=1236878960&sr=8-5


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Dreamer said:


> Thanks everyone, I'll check them out. For now I've made a temporary case myself also, by cutting a section of the pages out of one of the paperblanks journals. I left sections of the pages, so it looks like one of those hid-a-books, you can see just pages when it's closed. The hard front and back protect it and I can tuck papers into it also. I even got a comment on it at the pharmacy yesterday, while waiting for a prescription!
> 
> Here's the link for the journal, if you're interested: http://www.amazon.com/PaperBlanks-Leather-Handtooled-Ultra-Notebook/dp/B001QVDW0M/ref=pd_bbs_sr_5?ie=UTF8&s=office-products&qid=1236878960&sr=8-5


That looks very cool! Can you post a picture of what you did?


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Just adding my two cents worth here.  I have a K1, but also like to read it without a cover.  I've tried several kinds, and keep going back to the Waterfield small sleeve case.  I got mine with the strap, but I can take it off and throw it in my bag.  The Borsabella bag is just gorgeous, but I have to agree that there is not nearly enough padding for me to feel safe putting my naked Kindle in there and carrying it around.  Too bad the Waterfield sleeve case doesn't come in some colors, it's very well made.  The slip case does come in colors, but no strap option.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I use a Belkin min-laptop case. Works great!


----------

